# Upgrading Pentium 3



## the_lovemonkey (May 16, 2007)

Hello
i have a compaq pentium 3 computer... a few weeks ago when i put on my computer, it didnt come on (monitor doesnt get signal).. the light on the cd drive appeared to be "on" ie it didnt blink or anything.

i tried replacing the PSU... tried taking out video card... everything basically... then i finally came to the conclusion that the mobo prolly died so i decided to upgrade. i bought a gigabyte S2 with a sempron 2600+ (i cant remember the if thaz it.. but its a compatible processor).. i got 512 ram DDR2...

i installed everything.. yet i get the same result.. its as if the computer isnt working. please help me


PS the mobo isnt shorting out


----------



## the_lovemonkey (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Built new system - But getting no display!*

i got the same problem... no display, i got a 
Gigabyte S2
Sempron 3400+
512 Samsung DDR2 (cant remem the freq)
400Watt Antec PSU

i dont have a vid card.. and the mobo isnt shorting out.. i really need help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a cmos reset


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The Sempron 2600+ was only available on the Socket A and 754 platforms which were incompatible with DDR2 RAM. How did you fit it in?


----------



## the_lovemonkey (May 16, 2007)

sry dude it was a Sempron 3400+

i tried resetting the CMOS... no result


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Can you post the exact motherboard model?


----------



## the_lovemonkey (May 16, 2007)

Gigabyte 

GA-M61SME-S2


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

First, make sure the 4-pin CPU power connector is plugged in from the power supply to the motherboard.

I would start by swapping out the RAM. First re-seat each stick, then try running with only one stick, then the other. If you only have one stick, see if you can get your hands on another stick.

Also, make sure your motherboard speaker is connected. The speaker is polarized, so if you don't hear any beeps, turn it around and boot up again.

If you have a reset button, I would push it after you power on the computer and see if you get anything on the monitor.


----------



## the_lovemonkey (May 16, 2007)

this compaq case is pissing me off.... the plug that is supposed to have the power connector and the hard drive LED and stuff is like in one designed to fit the old motherboard

i tried fitting it into this this new mobo by just plugging it in and well, the power on button worked... but the hard drive LED doesnt work. 

PS it has no reset button.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Did you try the other stuff? Also, try shorting out the reset switch headers with something like a screwdriver. Refer to your manual for information on locating the reset header.


----------

